# It was in my big suitcase



## schloss

Can anyone translate this message for me, it appeared on my phone and I have not got a clue what it says except I know it is tagalog and abreviated.  Thanks in anticipation.

hi! gus2 ko lang ipaalam na nhanap ko na ang mga nipper na hinahanp ko,nsa mlaki ko plang suitcase naala2 ko dko pa pla tinanggl ang lamn  ng pocket nya,sori ha.nsa byahe kb?ingt k sa mga lakad at byahe mo,kumain sa ayos bagay syo my laman kc ms sexy k skin feling ko antaba  q 2loy.gudnyt


----------



## Chriszinho85

schloss said:
			
		

> Can anyone translate this message for me, it appeared on my phone and I have not got a clue what it says except I know it is tagalog and abreviated. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> hi! gus2 ko lang ipaalam na nhanap ko na ang mga nipper na hinahanp ko,nsa mlaki ko plang suitcase naala2 ko dko pa pla tinanggl ang lamn ng pocket nya,sori ha.nsa byahe kb?ingt k sa mga lakad at byahe mo,kumain sa ayos bagay syo my laman kc ms sexy k skin feling ko antaba q 2loy.gudnyt


 Hello Schloss. I understand most of the message, but I'm not a native speaker. I'm still learning. Hopefully a native can give a better translation or correct what I've translated wrong. Here is my rough translation:

Hi! I just want to let you know that I found the "nippers" that I was looking for. It was in my big suitcase. I remembered that I hadn't emptied out the contents in the suitcase's pocket. Sorry. Are you still on your trip? Take care on your _mga lakad*_ and on your trip. Eat well. You look good with a little meat on your bones because you are more sexier than me. I'm feeling like I'm getting fat again.

*I know what "lakad" means but I don't know how to explain it. "Mga lakad" is the plural of "lakad" so it's something along the lines of "leisurely walks." Hopefully a native can correct me.

Hope to have been of some help.

Chris


----------



## yojan

Hi scloss, heres a native...

Chris' translation is just about perfect. I wuldnt have been able to do it better. 

Lakad means literally ''walks''(noun).  The English equivalent would be travels or journeys.


----------



## Cracker Jack

schloss said:
			
		

> hi! gus2 ko lang ipaalam na nhanap ko na ang mga nipper na hinahanp ko,nsa mlaki ko plang suitcase naala2 ko dko pa pla tinanggl ang lamn ng pocket nya,sori ha.nsa byahe kb?ingt k sa mga lakad at byahe mo,kumain sa ayos bagay syo my laman kc ms sexy k skin feling ko antaba q 2loy.gudnyt


 
Probably it was a stray message. It is intended as text message. You are right. It is written in Tagalog. I will decode the sms text in Tagalog then translate it in English.

hi! gusto ko lang ipaalam na nahanap ko na ang mga nipper na hinahanap ko, nasa malaki ko palang suitcase naalala ko di ko pa pala tinatanggal ang laman ng pocket niya, sorry ha. nasa biyahe ka ba? ingat ka sa mga lakad at biyahe mo, kumain ka sa ayos bagay sa yo may laman kasi mas sexy ka sa feeling ko antaba ko tuloy. good night.

*Hi. I would just like you to know that I already found the nippers that I was looking for. They were in my big suitcase. I remembered I still hadn't empty the contents of the pocket. I'm sorry. Are you on travel? Take care on your trips and travels and eat well because you look better with more bulk. To me, you are sexier that way. Makes me feel that I am very stout. Good night.*

There you are. Note the combination of English and Spanish words in Tagalog:

nipper
suitcase
sorry
sexy 
feeling
good night
viaje

Lakad is trip.  But it could also be taken to mean errands or any activity scheduled for a certain time frame.


----------

